# ASUS Enables Overclocking on H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series Motherboards



## btarunr (Jun 18, 2014)

ASUS today announced that its H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series motherboards are able to overclock the latest Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition processor (G3258), 4th-generation Intel Core K Series ('Haswell') and new 4th-generation Intel Core K Series ('Haswell Refresh') processors. The combination of the Pentium Anniversary Edition processor and non-Z chipsets represents the best choice for mainstream overclocking, delving both great value and superb performance.

The overclocking features of the Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition processor, 4th-generation and new 4th-generation Intel Core K Series processors have traditionally been limited to Intel Z chipsets. With ASUS H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series motherboards, performance enthusiasts are now able to exploit the overclocking power of those processors via the award-winning ASUS UEFI BIOS. 






When a compatible Pentium Anniversary Edition processor, 4th-generation or new 4th-generation Intel Core K Series processor is inserted into an ASUS H97, H87, B85 or H81 Series motherboard, the CPU's overclocking potential will be detected automatically and the related tuning items to adjust the CPU ratio will appear in the UEFI BIOS.

Notes:
Users should refer to the relevant ASUS motherboard support page for correct BIOS version.
The 4th-generation Intel Core K Series ('Haswell' and 'Haswell Refresh') processors include Core i7 4770K, Core i5 4670K, Core i7-4790K and i5-4690K. ASUS does not guarantee that later-announced Intel CPUs with overclocking features ('Haswell Refresh K' Series) will be overclockable on ASUS H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series motherboards.
ASUS H97 Series motherboards are able to overclock only the 'CPU ratio' of the new Pentium processor, 4th-generation and new 4th-generation Intel Core K Series ('Haswell and Haswell Refresh') processors.
ASUS does not guarantee that Intel new Pentium processor and Core K Series ('Haswell' and 'Haswell Refresh') processors will be overclockable on ASUS H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series motherboards in the event that Intel issues software and firmware updates that result in function changes

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## jateruy (Jun 18, 2014)

Dat 5G Pentium....


----------



## jigar2speed (Jun 18, 2014)

Please ignore this space...


----------



## brunello (Jun 18, 2014)

jateruy said:


> Dat 5G Pentium....



@ 1.525V is it the vcore or whit haswell is a different reading? because if it is the vcore is incredibly high, I wonder what they've used to cool it!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 18, 2014)

Interesting... now everyone wants to grab an affordable ASUS boards since it's enabling them to push their unlocked Core chips further than Turbo Boost has to offer.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome stuff. I give it a month tops before Intel brings down the banhammer. Luckily I have all the BIOS' saved.

Here's a specific list of OC enabled MoBo's:

I also have them saved in the event they get removed


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 18, 2014)

5GHz or not, what exactly is the purpose of dual core CPU's in year 2014 ? If you want low consumption high performance you go with quad core Z3770. If you want high performance you go with quad Core i5/i7. As simple as that.

I had a Core 2 Duo E5200 clocked nearly that high, with same dual core design, like a freakin decade ago. Unless the above Pentium is hilariously cheap, i'm not sure it has any place in this world...


----------



## RCoon (Jun 18, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> 5GHz or not, what exactly is the purpose of dual core CPU's in year 2014 ? If you want low consumption high performance you go with quad core Z3770. If you want high performance you go with quad Core i5/i7. As simple as that.
> 
> I had a Core 2 Duo E5200 clocked nearly that high, with same dual core design, like a freakin decade ago. Unless the above Pentium is hilariously cheap, i'm not sure it has any place in this world...



These BIOS' allow the OC'ing of ANY K processor, not just the Pentium. We're looking at being able to OC an i7 on a H81 board (not that I'd advise it AT ALL), which is of more interest to me.


----------



## revanchrist (Jun 18, 2014)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Interesting... now everyone wants to grab an affordable ASUS boards since it's enabling them to push their unlocked Core chips further than Turbo Boost has to offer.



Is that so? Every AsRock mobo out there can overclock K-series CPU since last year. This non-Z OC is nothing new.


----------



## BenchmarkBOT (Jun 18, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> 5GHz or not, what exactly is the purpose of dual core CPU's in year 2014 ? If you want low consumption high performance you go with quad core Z3770. If you want high performance you go with quad Core i5/i7. As simple as that.
> 
> I had a Core 2 Duo E5200 clocked nearly that high, with same dual core design, like a freakin decade ago. Unless the above Pentium is hilariously cheap, i'm not sure it has any place in this world...



As far as Cinebench R11.5 goes, these cheap Pentium K clocked at 4.5Ghz was equal in performance(or better) as an Core i3-4130.  I read it somewhere on some asian website-> source. 

Very curious of what this chip can do at games that's heavy on the CPU (BF4 for example) 
When clocked that high, the general single-threaded performance of G3258 won't be that bad. It should be a lot faster than C2D E5200 clocked at the same frequency, it's dual-core, but it is still a haswell-based CPU. Not bad for 80 USD, eh?

5Ghz put there by ASUS is probably marketing, I don't think 5Ghz @ 1.5V++ can be used for reliable daily usage. 4.4 - 4.5Ghz at 1.3V is my guess, with better-than-average G3258 running at 4.6-4.7ish at 1.32V.

Anyway, the non-Z OC has been around since ASRock brought it up to sell their H87 Fatal1ty last year, but the conditions this year are WAY Different now that dual-core OC-able CPU is in the market.

For this 80 USD CPU, an OC-capable 70-80 USD H81 would be perfect. Of course, this is assuming that the  G3258 clocked at 4.5Ghz 1.3V  doesn't cause too much load on the motherboard VR , and can still be reliable even though they are overclocked. (since they have iVR, the load to m/b VRM theoritically should be small, even when overclocked).

I'm stil wondering if the stock HSF can hold the temps@ 4.5Ghz 1.3V though..


Finally, overclocking can go back to the way it should - making cheap product do more!
Kudos to ASUS for this, I believe other m/b vendor will follow


----------



## THU31 (Jun 18, 2014)

A pity you cannot overclock locked Haswell CPUs using the maximum Turbo multiplier. Even that 200 MHz boost would be nice, which is what you can do on Z chipsets.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Awesome stuff. I give it a month tops before Intel brings down the banhammer.


 
And they WILL do that at some point. Same thing happened with the ASRock H87 board in my HTPC.  Intel told them to cease and desist, pull the old BIOS, and "oh, btw, here's a new one you'll make available."


And actually, I think it may go beyond that, I read Intel actually gets MS to add a microcode from them to Windows Updates which disables it, so that users have no choice.  I'll have to chalk that up to just rumor though, since I only read a third party story on it.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 18, 2014)

I still would not recommend doing that much of an overclock on these boards because they are not designed with that in mind.  Plus you can already get some rather inexpensive Z boards to mix so I would recommend that.  However this is very nice to have these features unlocked from the get go!


----------



## Pegasu5 (Jul 16, 2014)

An 4.6Ghz Overclock on a £40 Asus H81M motherboard and £25 air cooler here: http://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/overclocking-pentium-g3258-on-h81-b75-h87-h97-chipsets-a-60.html 

Nice performance for little investment!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 25, 2014)

We'll see about that ^^;;


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 25, 2014)

Speaking from experience the H81M-E was able to overclock my 4670K last year and was available from an ancient bios......its now running an overclocked G3258.$69 CAD board + $79 CAD Chip. Its currently my budget rig until I can build a 'serious' one again but its performing quite admirably, only stumbling on those games that really need those extra cores.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 26, 2014)

revanchrist said:


> Is that so? Every AsRock mobo out there can overclock K-series CPU since last year. This non-Z OC is nothing new.



 You stick with them AsRock boards! I'll take a Asus board any day over them!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 27, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> 5GHz or not, what exactly is the purpose of dual core CPU's in year 2014 ? If you want low consumption high performance you go with quad core Z3770. If you want high performance you go with quad Core i5/i7. As simple as that.
> 
> I had a Core 2 Duo E5200 clocked nearly that high, with same dual core design, like a freakin decade ago. Unless the above Pentium is hilariously cheap, i'm not sure it has any place in this world...


 
its a cheap overclockable chip with same single threaded core performance as the i5/i7. Perfect chip imo for a very entry level gaming rig and someone who wants to delve into overclocking.

I could see a lot of people building rigs with these instead of a console. Maybe some cheap steam boxes.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2014)

THis seems rather un-important in regards to product portfolio offers, and awesome for consumers. These lower-level Intel chipset have less features than the more expensive Z97 or Z87 boards, so if you don't need the extra chipset-based features, then these cheaper boards offer considerable value to the consumer while allowing ASUS to refresh interest in older products. Win-win for everyone. I don't see Intel doing to much about it.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> I could see a lot of people building rigs with these instead of a console. Maybe some cheap steam boxes.



With a $80 overclockable CPU, and these value-oriented boards, Intel just squished some of AMD's market share.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 27, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> THis seems rather un-important in regards to product portfolio offers, and awesome for consumers. These lower-level Intel chipset have less features than the more expensive Z97 or Z87 boards, so if you don't need the extra chipset-based features, then these cheaper boards offer considerable value to the consumer while allowing ASUS to refresh interest in older products. Win-win for everyone. I don't see Intel doing to much about it.
> 
> 
> With a $80 overclockable CPU, and these value-oriented boards, Intel just squished some of AMD's market share.



Pretty much exactly.


----------



## RMAN84 (Jul 29, 2014)

I bought an H81M-K a few weeks ago thinking it would be able to overclock the Pentium G3258 using 0805 BIOS but unable to overclock chip.


----------

